# Romagnolo: dgn / dgné



## jomla

Ciao a tutti.
Innanzi tutto mi scuso per questa domanda che pongo qui ma che è chiaramente OT.

Vi rivolgo infatti una richiesta di aiuto per trascrivere un gruppo triconsonantico dialettale il quale se viene trascritto così com'è non si pronuncerebbe più come va pronunciato.

Il gruppo triconsonantico è "dgn" e la parola che lo contiene è dgné.
Se lo scriviamo così com'è chi lo legge lo leggerebbe come si legge la gn di gnocco invece si deve leggere  con la g dolce come se le parole fossero 2 ovvero dg-ne.
Mi potete aiutare?
Secondo me andrebbe inserita una 4° consonante muta tra la gi e la enne.... ma quale?
Grazie


----------



## Pugnator

O provi con un dgene oppure ti affidi ad un alfabeto fonetico come L' AFI (Alfabeto Fonetico Internazionale conosciuto meglio con la sigla IPA)


----------



## Nino83

Probabilmente il post verrà spostato in "Other Languages".
Di che dialetto si tratta? E' per caso gallo-italico (piemontese-ligure-lombardo-emiliano occidentale)?
In IPA sarebbe [dʤ'ne] (/ʤ/ = g dolce) oppure puoi usare trascrizioni come /dǧné/ o /ddžné/ (che spesso si trovano nei lavori che riguardano la linguistica romanza), dove il simbolo /ǧ/ o /dž/ indica il suono della "g" dolce.

Quindi, hai a disposizione vari simboli, /ʤ/, /dž/ o /ǧ/.

Significa "digiunare"?


----------



## jomla

Grazie a tutti per queste prime risposte.
Il dialetto in questione è il romagnolo->imolese e la parola significa pranzo.
In romagnolo ravennate, forlivese ecc.... si scrive dzné che quindi non da problemi ma in Imolese  ci sono grossi problemi di trascrizione per una futura lettura


----------



## Nino83

Ah, come la parola francese.
Il fatto di inserire una vocale non mi sembra la migliore cosa perché se metti una "e" l'ortografia diverge dalla pronuncia, come accade, ad esempio, in inglese.
Se scrivessi uno schwa, ad esempio "ë", come accade in piemontese, già la grafia sarebbe più vicina alla pronuncia.
Se, invece, la vocale non è proprio pronunciata, cioè se non c'è nemmeno uno schwa, Daniele Vitali per il bolognese utilizza /c'/ e /g'/ per le consonanti dolci e /c/ e /g/ per quelle dure.
Quindi, potresti scrivere:
dgëné, se c'è uno schwa, oppure dg'né, se la vocale non c'è proprio.

Per maggiori informazioni sull'ortografia di Vitali per il bolognese, ormai divenuta standard:
www.romaniaminor.net/ianua/Ianua05/ianua05_08.pdf.


----------



## jomla

La nostra parola dialettale dg'né deriva dal latino "fine del digiuno" che in francese è *déjeuner.*
In dialetto non solo imolese  si è arrivati al monosillbo dg'né a causa della caduta delle sillabe atone.


----------



## Nino83

Qui una buona spiegazione etimologica dei verbi _déjuner, dg'né, desayunar_ da una parte (col significato di interrmpere il digiuno) e _digiunare_ dall'altra.  

Mi chiedevo, se per la [ɲɲ] di _ragno_ si usa /gn/, per [ʤn] di _dg'né_ si usa /g'n/, cosa si usa nel caso in cui ci sia una /g/ dura prima di una /n/?  

Per caso nell'imolese si aggiunge una vocale di appoggio in questi casi, per evitare il nesso [gn], come accade, ad esempio, in _asen_ (asino) o _zughen_ (giocano)?


----------



## jomla

Nell'imolese ragno (=règn) pl. régn la gn si pronuncia come in italiano 
asino (=esan) con la esse sonora mentre i giocano (=i zuga) con la zeta sorda


----------



## Nino83

jomla said:


> Nell'imolese ragno (=règn) pl. régn la gn si pronuncia come in italiano



Grazie. Quindi non ci sono parole con "g" dura seguita da una "n"?


----------



## jomla

possiamo approfondire dando un'occhiata al mio vocabolario on line ma non si possono postare links


----------



## Nino83

Ad esempio, _organo_ é _òrghen_ oppure _òrgn_. 
Nel caso in cui fosse _òrgn_ l'ortografia _gn_ potrebbe indicare sia /ɲ/ che /gn/, risultando ambigua.


----------



## jomla

penso di non aver ancora inserito la parola organo nel mio dizionario on line di imolese  ma comunque è òrgan con la ò iniziale accentata chiusa
C'è solo organetto (=urganè)


----------



## Nino83

jomla said:


> penso di non aver ancora inserito la parola organo nel mio dizionario on line di imolese  ma comunque è òrgan



Ottimo. Visto che la /gn/ di origine latina è diventata /ɲ/ (esempio /lignum/ > /leɲɲo/), il nesso /gn/ si potrebbe avere solo per caduta delle vocali atone ma, a quanto pare, in imolese (come avviene anche in milanese e bolognese) la vocale atona prima di una /n/ non cade, quindi non si hanno nessi del tipo /gn/ in imolese e la scrittura "gn" non è ambigua, essendo pronunciata sempre /ɲ/.  

Altra parola che mi viene in mente è _ganascia_.


----------



## jomla

_ganascia (=ganasa) pl ganas_
_legno (=legn) pronuncia come in italiano_


----------



## Nino83

Ottimo. Questo è confermato anche da Rohlfs, _Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_, nel quale dice che nelle sillabe atone davanti a _n, r, l_ e dopo una consonante *occlusiva*, di solito la vocale rimane o addirittura viene inserita, ad esempio _invér*e*n_ (inverno), _négh*e*r_ (< nigrum), _quàd*e*r_ (quadro), quindi il nesso /gn/ probabilmente non si forma perché la vocale resiste o una vocale è inserita, come dimostrano le parole _òrgan, ganàsa_ o, dal tuo dizionario, _Catalov_ (Cantalupo), con caduta della /n/.

Sarà per questo che Vitali ha scelto "gn" per [ɲ], perché il nesso [gn] ("g" dura seguita da "n") non c'è, non si forma.

Quindi, sembra proprio che "g'n" per [ʤn] e "gn" per [ɲɲ] siano più che sufficienti per i dialetti romagnoli.


----------



## jomla

lo penso anch'io.
infatti anche in Imolese  la vocale spesso oltre che resistere è stata aggiunta smorzando  così i toni delle consonanti facilitandone la pronuncia.
negar, quedar, inveran
Quello che non ti so dire è invece in che epoca sia avvenuta l'inserimento della vocale in quanto  da l'impressione di un ammodernamento linguistico.
Ma prima o poi salta fuori


----------



## bo-marco

Nino83 said:


> Ottimo. Visto che la /gn/ di origine latina è diventata /ɲ/ (esempio /lignum/ > /leɲɲo/), il nesso /gn/ si potrebbe avere solo per caduta delle vocali atone ma, a quanto pare, in imolese (come avviene anche in milanese e bolognese) la vocale atona prima di una /n/ non cade, quindi non si hanno nessi del tipo /gn/ in imolese e la scrittura "gn" non è ambigua, essendo pronunciata sempre /ɲ/.
> 
> Altra parola che mi viene in mente è _ganascia_.



Non so come sia in Imolese, dalle mie parti il rischio c'è:
I pàgan (_essi pagano_, /i 'pagan/)
I pàg'n incóra (_essi mangiano ancora_, /i pagn iŋ'kora/). La A atona si elide per effetto della parola successiva che inizia per vocale).


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Marco, e grazie.
A quale dialetto emiliano-romagnolo ti riferisci, al bolognese, al modenese o ad entrambi? 
Vitali per il bolognese non prevede alcuna scrittura per il nesso /gn/ ma visto che nella sua ortografia si scrive "s-c" in parole come "s-ciavvd" (insipido), probabilmente si potrebbe usare "g-n" per indicare che le vocali si pronunciano distintamente, /gn/, e non /ɲ/.
Quindi: dg'né [ʤn], bulgnais [ɲ] e pag-n [gn].


----------



## jomla

io in parole  come scevd ovvero insipido in imolese che non sono assolutamente da pronunciare come nella parola scemo ma si devono pronunciare con la ce dolce io scrivo stcévd in quanto la ce deve essere particolarmente palatale che si ottiene solo ponendo una t atona davanti alla ce.


----------



## francisgranada

bo-marco said:


> ...
> I pàgan (_essi pagano_, /i 'pagan/)
> I pàg'n incóra (_essi mangiano ancora_, /i pagn iŋ'kora/). La A atona si elide per effetto della parola successiva che inizia per vocale).


A mio modesto parere, la soluzione sta nel modo come lo hai scritto tu, cioè _pàg*'*n _(con apostrofo). Infine, l'apostrofo (tipicamente) serve appunto per indicare la elisione o la mancanza (vera o etimologica) di un fonema. Un esempio "classico" è l'ortografia del napoletano, "piena" di apostrofi (forse a volte un po' "pesante", comunque chiara e univoca).

Insomma, se dipendesse da me, allora non ci introdurrei altri segni (come -.: /\,~_ ecc.) che "normalmente" hanno funzioni diverse. Per motivi pratici, mi limiterei ai segni diacritici, possibilmente a quelli usati anche in altre  lingue (soprattutto quelle romanze come l'italiano, francese, portoghese e  spagnolo), anche se rischiando di non essere perfettamente precisi. Parlo, ovviamente, su una possibile ortografia utilizzando l'alfabeto latino e _non_ sulla rappresentazione esatta della pronuncia (per il quale ci serve p.e. l' IPA). Infine, una reale ortografia "perfetta" di fatto non esiste ...


----------



## jomla

I diacritici sono per una limitatissima elite di persone che li possono usare tra di loro  ma di cui la maggioranza di persone anche di madrelingua non capiscono niente.
Senza contare che spesso il loro significato cambia da autore ad autore.
Per esempio la mia tavola fonetica
*è* è grave *é* é acuto *ê* é acuta lunga *ë* è grave lunga
*ò* o grave *ó* o chiusa *ô* o chiusa nasale *ö* o aperta lunga terminate in a
*ṣ* esse sonora minuscola  come in asino 
*ẓ* zeta sonora come in azione

Senza contare i diacritici che devono dare il senso dell'ascendenza e della discendenza delle vocali che seguono.

Sono convinto quindi che meno si usano meglio è.


----------



## francisgranada

jomla said:


> ... Sono convinto quindi che meno si usano meglio è.


D'accordo, è per questo che dico "non ci introdurrei altri segni ..." e "mi limiterei ai segni diacritici, possibilmente a quelli usati anche in altre lingue". 





> ... la maggioranza di persone anche di madrelingua non capiscono niente.


 Sì, infatti, per esempio a me (che non sono madrelingua), i vari accenti (ê é ē è ë) non aiutano troppo (benché segnalano che qualche differenza ci sia ...), invece i madrelingua romagnoli le diverse vocali le riescono a pronunciare correttamente anche senza i  diacritici. Comunque, a mio avviso qualche compromesso pratico ci potrebbe esistere; qualcosa che ci serve, ma non complica troppo la vita ...

***************
Per illustrazione pratica dell'uso dei diacritici, ecco il Padrenostro in _reggiano_ (variante di _Arzân, _suppongo che si avvicini - almeno un po' - all'imolese):

Pêder nòster, che t'é int al cēl,
c'al sia santifichê al tó nòm,
c'al vègna al tó règn,
c'la sia fata la tó volontê,
cme in cēl, acsé anch'in tèra.

Das incō al nòster pan,
e scanşèla i nòster dèbit
cme nuêter e j scanşlòm ai nòster debitōr,
e an lasêr mia ch'e cascòm in tentasiòun,
e lébres dal mēl.



jomla said:


> *ẓ* zeta sonora come in azione


Nella parola _a*z*ione_ (nell'italiano standard), la zeta non mi pare sonora, ma da non madrelingua posso anche sbagliarmi ... Invece, avendo amici a Bologna, ho notato che la _zeta sonora_ loro la pronunciano come la _"s"_ sonora in _a*s*ino _o in _e*s*istere _(per esempio _Zita_, _benzina_)_. _E' così anche nell'imolese?


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> A mio modesto parere, la soluzione sta nel modo come lo hai scritto tu, cioè _pàg*'*n _(con apostrofo).
> Per motivi pratici, mi limiterei ai segni diacritici, possibilmente a quelli usati anche in altre  lingue (soprattutto quelle romanze come l'italiano, francese, portoghese e  spagnolo)



Il problema è che in emiliano romagnolo avresti 3 suoni differenti con la stessa grafia "gn".  
Per evitarli dovresti introdurre ñ, ğ, š, oppure dovresti introdurre altri segni, come fa Vitali.


----------



## jomla

segni che sono incomprensibili alla maggioranza dei lettori.
D'altra parte una persona di madre lingua non ha bisogno di nessun segno altrimenti come spieghereste che in italiano sappiamo benissimo copme pronunciare pur non esistendo alcun accento particolare ad indicare vocali aperte, chiuse, lunghe, corte ecccc?


----------



## Nino83

jomla said:


> segni che sono incomprensibili alla maggioranza dei lettori.



Tutto giusto. L'importante è, però, avere lettere differenti per suoni differenti.
Ad esempio, in italiano sappiamo che "ga, go, gu, ghe, ghi" hanno una [g] mentre "ge, gi, gia, gio, giu" hanno una [ʤ] e "gn" ha una [ɲɲ].
Siccome in romagnolo le vocali atone cadono, in qualche modo bisogna evitare le ambiguità.
Ad esempio, la scrittura napoletana è etimologica, si scrive _pagano_ [ˈpɑːgənə], _cerasa_ [ˈʧərɑːsə] e _magnano_ [ˈmaɲɲənə].
Se al posto delle vocali etimologiche utilizzassero lo schwa, ad esempio "ë", non ci sarebbe differenza tra _jo*cë*në_ (jocano, giocano, "c" dura) e _*cë*rasë_ (cerasa, ciliegia, "c" dolce), ed avrebbero anche loro la necessità di introdurre nuove lettere o segni diacritici.
Visto che l'ortografia dell'emiliano-romagnolo è meno etimologica, qualcosa bisogna fare.
Vitali usa "g'n" [ʤn], "gn" [ɲ], "sc" [ʃ], "s-c" [sʧ] , per analogia si potrebbe scrivere "g-n" [gn], ma questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a Vitali stesso.
In alternativa, si dovrebbero introdurre gli accenti sulle consonanti, oppure lettere differenti, ad esempio "k, g" per le consonanti dure e "c, j" per quelle dolci, ma quest'ultima opzione è, forse, quella che rompe di più i legami con l'ortografia tradizionale, per questo non è la mia prima preferenza (ma sembra essere quella suggerita da francis).


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ... In alternativa, si dovrebbero introdurre gli accenti sulle consonanti, oppure lettere differenti, ad esempio "k, g" per le consonanti dure e "c, j" per quelle dolci, ma quest'ultima opzione è, forse, quella che rompe di più i legami con l'ortografia tradizionale, per questo non è la mia prima preferenza (ma sembra essere quella suggerita da francis)


Anch'io sono "conservativo" in queste cose, quindi personalmente non introdurrei lettere come "k" e cercherei di mantenere i legami con l'ortografia tradizionale/etimologica (se possibile). 

Per illustrazione, ecco un testo in andaluso scritto con ortografia "innovativa" (a me sembra un po' "esagerata" ...): 
_
"Ar no pro-benì'n zu totaliá'er kahteyano, argunoh lingüihtah opinan ke no debe zè konzierao diakrónikamente un dialehto zuyo; por ezo er término ke ze konziera máh korrehto pa' definì a l'andalú (y l'ofiziá según la Konzehería d'Eukazión y Zienzia’e la Hunta d’Andaluzía) eh er de moaliá linguíhtika andaluza, manke no ehtén d'akuerdo tóh loh eruítoh en er tema."_


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Per illustrazione, ecco un testo in andaluso scritto con ortografia "innovativa" (a me sembra un po' "esagerata" ...)



Esatto. Ho perso i primi 20 secondi a capire il meccanismo, dopodiché mi sono abituato. 
Oppure, si potrebbe utilizzare "g'n" [ʤn], "gh'n" [gn] e "gn" [ɲ], come avviene per la "g" davanti alle vocali dolci. 
Quindi, d*g'*né [dʤ'ne] pâ*gh'*n [paːgn] bulå*gn*a [bu'lɑɲa].


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> Quindi, d*g'*né [dʤ'ne] pâ*gh'*n [paːgn] bulå*gn*a [bu'lɑɲa].


 Oppure: d*gj*né [dʤ'ne] pâ*gh*n [paːgn] bulå*gn*a [bu'lɑɲa]. Così eviteremmo gli apostrofi dentro la parola. L'apostrofo in _pâ*gh'*n_ di fatto non ci serve perché la _g _e la _n_ sono già separate da _h_. Ho introdotto il digramma _gj, _supponendo che la lettera_ j_ non si usi per rappresentare altri suoni.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Oppure: d*gj*né [dʤ'ne]. Ho introdotto il digramma _gj, _supponendo che la lettera_ j_ non si usi per rappresentare altri suoni.



Già la "j" si usa, ad esempio _tâja_ "taglia" o _tajja_ "teglia", pronunciata [j].  
Inoltre è un tratto comune a tutte le lingue italiane quello di usare la lettera "j" per indicare la semiconsonante.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> Già la "j" si usa, ad esempio _tâja_ "taglia" o _tajja_ "teglia".


E' immaginabile la combinazione _gj_, in cui la g e j vengano pronunciate separatamente?


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> E' immaginabile la combinazione _gj_, in cui la g e j vengano pronunciate separatamente?



E' ciò che accade normalmente in parole come "gh*i*anda" o, riguardo alla lettera "c", in "ch*i*ave".
Probabilmente anche in emiliano-romagnolo questa sequenza è possibile, ma per essere sicuri dovrebbero dircelo i nostri amici emiliano-romagnoli.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> E' ciò che accade normalmente in parole come "gh*i*anda" o, riguardo alla lettera "c", in "ch*i*ave".
> Probabilmente anche in emiliano-romagnolo questa sequenza è possibile.


 Comunque, abbiamo quattro combinazioni utilizzabili: _gi _(come in girare), _ghi _(come in ghianda), _gj _(come da me proposto) e _ghj_ (per una eventuale pronuncia separata delle consonanti g e j).

P.S. Per la vostra informazione: in ungherese la lettera _y_ (che altrimenti non si usa) serve per rendere palatale la pronuncia di _g, l, n, t_. Quindi abbiamo digrammi _gy, ly, ny, ty_. (Per coincidenza, la _ny _ungherese corrisponde alla _ny _catalana).


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Comunque, abbiamo quattro combinazioni utilizzabili: _gi _(come in girare), _ghi _(come in ghianda), _gj _(come da me proposto) e _ghj_ (per una eventuale pronuncia separata delle consonanti g e j).



Ma così l'ortografia sarebbe ancora meno fonemica, visto che si scrive "j" laddove invece non c'è nulla, "dgjné".
A questo punto meglio l'apostrofo, "dg'né".


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> Ma così l'ortografia sarebbe ancora meno fonemica, visto che si scrive una vocale o una semiconsonante, "i" o "j", dove invece non c'è nulla. A questo punto meglio l'apostrofo.


Io la "j" l'ho considerata consonante nella mia proposta. Non so che valore abbia esattamente  la_ j _nel emiliano-romagnolo, ma ho supposto che la_ i _e la _j_ non fossero foneticamente del tutto equivalenti.

La mia logica è stata quella della _ny_ catalana, cioè la _n_ più la consonante [j] - rappresentata dalla lettera _y_ in questo caso -  produce [ɲ]. Quindi _ni_ e _ny _sono due cose differenti. Insomma, nella mia proposta _gi_ e _gj _rapresenterebbero due casi diversi (nel secondo non si pronuncerebbe nessuna vocale _i; _la _consonante j _servirebbe di fatto solo per modificare o rendere "dolce" la pronuncia della _g_ precedente).

In teoria potremmo introdurre anche la _y_ (come succede nell'ungherese), ma la propria lettera _y_ mi pare in qualche modo "aliena" (senza tradizioni) nelle lingue italiane ...

(non instisto, ovviamente ...)



jomla said:


> ... altrimenti come spieghereste che in italiano sappiamo benissimo copme pronunciare pur non esistendo alcun accento particolare ad indicare vocali aperte, chiuse, lunghe, corte ecccc?


La lunghezza non ha un carattere distintivo in italiano, ed è anche facilissimo da capire (intuire) la "regola".

Nel caso delle vocali aperte e chiuse, non sono del tutto convinto che tutti i madrelingua sappiano distinguere correttamente (cioè dal punto di vista etimologico) i due casi - vista la diversità regionale. La domanda è se l'uso obbligatorio degli accenti (gravi e acuti) nella scrittura ci aiuterebbe oppure piuttosto complicherebbe la ortografia (forse neanche influenzerebbe significativamente la pronuncia spontanea degli italiani di varie regioni) ...

Quello che invece apprezzerei (non solo come non madrelingua, ma in generale) è l'indicazione dell'accento tonico (stress). M'immaginerei un sistema _grosso modo_ simile a quello spagnolo. Ma questo probabilmente non è il caso dell'emiliano-romagnolo, nel quale le vocali atone tendono a non essere pronunciate.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> La mia logica è stata quella della _ny _catalana



Ah, ecco.
Però c'era già la "i" ad indicare la palatalizzazione che però è caduta.
In secondo luogo, non mi sembra una scelta efficace quella di usare un simbolo che già è usato per un'altra consonante, perché può creare ulteriori dubbi.
Infatti in portoghese si aggiunge la "h" (nh, lh, ch) e in spagnolo o la "h" (ch) o l'accento (ñ), o la doppia "l" (in spagnolo non c'è opposizione tra consonanti geminate e non, salvo per la "r"), cioè si usa un simbolo "libero", per questo preferisco l'apostrofo o la "h", che mi sembrano anche in linea con la tradizione ortografica italiana. 

N.B.
L'ortografia della lingua catalana non è tra le più semplici.


----------



## bo-marco

_A quale dialetto emiliano-romagnolo ti riferisci, al bolognese, al modenese o ad entrambi?_

Mi riferisco sicuramente al modenese, al bolognese e anche al reggiano ma credo che sia un fenomeno diffuso la caduta della vocale atona sull'ultima sillaba se la parola che segue inizia per vocale (in modo da unirle e pronunciarle come se fossero un'unica parola).

Bolognese, minuto 0:41




I *nàs'n acsè* (essi nascono così)
Dalle mie parti la parola sarebbe _nàsan_, in bolognese immagino _nàsen_.

Reggiano, minuto 1:58 e 2:02




che si *mét'n e* si chèven in tant, che i *dèv'n èser* coma i guant (che si mettono e si tolgono in tanti, che devono essere come i guanti)

_P.S. Scusate, non conosco bene bolognese e reggiano, vado un po' a orecchio..._

L'elisione c'è quando le parole si pronunciano consecutivamente, non se le parole sono scandite (e all'interno delle canzoni questo è concesso, ad esempio nella canzone di cui sopra si sarebbero potuto elidere, immagino, anche *chèv'n in* tant, *ch'i*). Se ci fosse un reggiano a confermarlo...


_segni che sono incomprensibili alla maggioranza dei lettori._
_D'altra parte una persona di madre lingua non ha bisogno di nessun segno altrimenti come spieghereste che in italiano sappiamo benissimo copme pronunciare pur non esistendo alcun accento particolare ad indicare vocali aperte, chiuse, lunghe, corte ecccc?_

Affermi che i diacritici sono incomprensibili per la maggior parte dei lettori, e questo è vero (forse è meno vero per turchi, cechi, polacchi, serbi e così via), ma stiamo conducendo una lunghissima discussione per capire come scrivere una parola senza l'uso di diacritici e ti assicuro che non è che le proposte alternative siano più chiare, tutt'altro! Fra l'altro usare l'apostrofo in contesti dove non c'è elisione (es. per indicare C e G palatale) è scorretto (vedi Apostrofo - Wikipedia ), così come, a mio giudizio personale, l'uso del trattino in piemontese per indicare N velare e non per unire due parole distinte (vedi Tratto d'unione - Wikipedia ). Questi sì che sono accrocchi incomprensibili, ti sembra che un lettore occasionale possa capire che *galin-a* voglia dire /ga'liŋa/?
Ti faccio poi notare che è proprio il non utilizzo dei segni diacritici in italiano che fa sì che ci siano molti errori di pronuncia fra le stesse persone madrelingua e mi riferisco alle lettere "ambigue" E O S Z (che possono essere pronunciate /e/ /ε/ /o/ /ɔ/ /s/ /z/ /ts/ /dz/). Nessuno in italiano confonde la D con la T (equivalente alla contrapposizione fra /z/ e /s/), proprio perché storicamente usiamo simboli diversi!
Quando usi ẓ zeta sonora come in azione utilizzi la pronuncia meridionale /dz/ e non quella standard (/at'tsjo:ne/). Io pronuncio male la parola BENE (/'bene/ invece di /'bɛne/), nel sud pronunciano male BOLOGNA /bɔ'lɔɲɲa/ (aiuto!) mentre noi /bo'loɲa/ ma sbagliamo pure noi perché GN, in posizione intervocalica, è sempre intenso /ɲɲ/.
Il problema dell'emiliano, del romagnolo e degli altri dialetti è che si vogliono usare (e sono d'accordo) le convenzioni di scrittura dell'italiano (fatte per l'italiano) ma in certi casi bisogna sapere che ci possono essere dei problemi.
Come scrivere senza diacritici BOSCO /bosk/ e MASCHIO /masʧ/? BOSC e MASC (e quale sarebbe la differenza visiva?)? BOSCH e MASTC? BOSK e MAS-C?
Come si fa a sapere se BOSC si legge /bosk/ /bosʧ/ o /boʃ/ (come l'azienda tedesca?). Aggiungiamo delle H finali? Mettiamo doppia CC finale per segnalare che trattasi di C palatale?
Dalle mie parti essi picchiano si pronuncia /i pi'ʧan/ mentre essi picchiano ancora si pronuncia /i pi'ʧn iŋ'kora/. Posso scriverlo I pìć'n incóra? Come faccio a capire che quella C è palatale e non velare se la A finale sparisce? Se si vuole rispettare la lingua, quella A deve sparire perché non viene pronunciata (come sparisce la O in l'alunno in italiano).
Altro esempio, _vecchio _e _vecchia _si pronunciano rispettivamente /vɛʧ/ e /vɛʧa/ secondo la regola che l'equivalente femminile di una parola si ottiene da quella maschile aggiungendo A. Quale sarebbe la scrittura più rispettosa della lingua, vèć/vèća (come gat/gata) o vèć/vècia (inserendo una I che non viene pronunciata solo per fare capire che la C è palatale?) Preciso che io uso la ć del ferrarese anche se sarebbe più corretto č. Purtroppo la colpa di tutto ciò è degli antichi romani che non hanno istituito abbastanza lettere per rappresentare tutti i fonemi, d'altra parte non ne avevano bisogno. Ma un croato che deve scrivere /ˈt͡ʃǐːlit͜ɕ/, vincitore degli US Open di tennis 2014, come fà? Scrive senza problemi Čilić, eppure è un madrelingua anche lui e non ha problema a usare i diacritici, basta sapere cosa significano (e scrivere CILIC sarebbe scorrettissimo perché non può rappresentare adeguatamente la pronuncia).
E io come faccio a scrivere /to:r/ (prendere) /tor/ (torre) /tɔ:r/ (toro)? TOR TOR TOR? A gh'ò da *TOR *al *TOR *ch'l è scapâ via da la *TOR* (devo prendere il toro che è scappato dalla torre) o A gh'ò da *tōr *al *tôr *ch'l è scapâ via da la *tór*.


E' ciò che accade normalmente in parole come "ghianda" o, riguardo alla lettera "c", in "chiave".
Probabilmente anche in emiliano-romagnolo questa sequenza è possibile, ma per essere sicuri dovrebbero dircelo i nostri amici emiliano-romagnoli.

In genere GHI/CHI dell'italiano si è sviluppato parallelamente come GI/CI in emiliano o romagnolo (ghianda=giànda, I non pronunciata /'ʤaŋda/) ma qualche esempio si può fare:
*Gh i ò-j-a? Sè, a gh i ò [sɛ, a gjɔ]. (ce li ho? Sì, ce li ho.)*
P.S. La *J* è un suono eufonico pertanto l'ho inserito con TRATTINO fra *ò* e *a* per unire fra loro parole diverse, verbo e pronome. Si noti che nelle forme interrogative c'è l'inversione fra pronome e verbo e che la *J* ha la stessa funzione della *T* in *que reste-t-il de nos amours*?


----------



## Nino83

bo-marco said:


> Quando usi ẓ zeta sonora come in azione utilizzi la pronuncia meridionale /dz/ e non quella standard (/at'tsjo:ne/)



Ehm, in siciliano è /at'tsju:ni/. 

Sono d'accordo, la cosa migliore sarebbe quella di utilizzare gli accenti sulle consonanti, quindi /č, ğ, ň, š/ perché nell'emiliano-romagnolo la caduta delle vocali atone rende inefficace l'ortografia che invece funziona bene per le lingue parlate a sud dell'isoglossa La Spezia-Rimini, o più precisamente Massa-Senigallia.


----------



## jomla

la J in imolese è esattamente una i e la troviamo volentieri tra 2 vocali o all'inizio di parola


----------



## bo-marco

Nino83 said:


> Ehm, in siciliano è /at'tsju:ni/.



E allora /ad'dzjɔ:ne/ dove l'ho sentito? Da qualche parte l'ho sentito, te l'assicuro.
Tu mi tiri fuori un /at'tsju:ni/ così morigerato che ti rende onore, sei sicuro che sia così anche il siciliano di Palermo?
Può essere che /at'tsju:ni/ sia in dialetto mentre la pronuncia dell'italiano diventi /ad'dzjɔ:ne/ tipo pronuncia nella fiction del commissario Montalbano? 
Preferisco il dialetto, grazie.
Io non so se pronuncio /a'sjɔŋ/ o /a'sjɔ̃/ (come sembrerebbe intendere il vademecum della Nutella Nutella Dialetti - manuale adesso mi è venuto il dubbio)


----------



## bo-marco

jomla said:


> la J in imolese è esattamente una i e la troviamo volentieri tra 2 vocali o all'inizio di parola



Ad esempio in *Jomla*, in effetti viene abbastanza spontaneo utilizzarla anche perché è molto marcata.


----------



## Nino83

bo-marco said:


> E allora /ad'dzjɔ:ne/ dove l'ho sentito?



Non saprei.

Tornando all'oggetto della discussione direi che in toscano, romanesco, dialetti mediani e siciliano, le vocali si leggono come sono scritte (gelato, gelatu, gilatu), in napoletano la riduzione vocalica è prevedibile (solo /a, i u, ë/ in posizione pretonica e solo /ë/ in posizione postonica, quindi gelato > ğëla:të), quindi l'ortografia classica è efficace (e forse vale anche per il veneto, con i dovuti correttivi).
Per l'emiliano-romagnolo e, probabilmente anche per le lingue gallo-italiche, ciò non basta e la cosa migliore sarebbe quella di introdurre gli accenti anche sulle consonanti.
Ovviamente Vitali ha cercato un compromesso tra ortografia tradizionale e fonemica e, per ora, è la più usata in editoria, assieme a quella tradizionale.

Forse, Jomla, ti converrebbe inserire una legenda per le lettere usate per evitare incertezze da parte dei lettori, oppure scrivere che si utilizza l'ortografia di Vitali o quella tradizionale.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ... la cosa migliore sarebbe quella di utilizzare gli accenti sulle consonanti, quindi /č, ğ, ň, š/ perché nell'emiliano-romagnolo la caduta delle vocali atone rende inefficace l'ortografia ...


Il segno diacritico dei tuoi esempi (il cosiddetto _háček_) fu inventato in Boemia e nell'ortografia moderna ceca (e slovacca) ha due forme: una piccola "v" sulla lettera (č, š, ň, ž), oppure - nel caso delle lettere graficamente più alte - una piccola virgola simile all'apostrofo, ma in posizione più vicina alla propria lettera (ť, ď, ľ).

Quindi la mia idea è questa: se per i dialetti italiani in questione accettassimo la seconda forma ('),  allora praticamente ci basterebbe un unico nuovo segno (accento) sulla tastiera (o meglio: nel _font _appropriato) invece di più "nuove" lettere accentate. Per di più, nel caso di necessità si potrebbe alternativamente usare l'apostrofo. 

(Una tale soluzione mi pare anche un po' meno "strana" - dal punto di vista delle tradizioni italiane - rispetto a lettere come č, ğ, ň, š ...)


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Quindi la mia idea è questa: se per i dialetti italiani in questione accettassimo la seconda forma ('),  allora praticamente ci basterebbe un unico nuovo segno (accento) sulla tastiera (o meglio: nel _font _appropriato) invece di più "nuove" lettere accentate.



E siamo tornati all'apostrofo (di Vitali), soluzione che, ripeto, a me piace. Volendo, comunque, potrebbero produrre tastiere tipo quella US international, dove scegli prima l'accento e poi la lettera alla quale applicarlo (come avviene già in microsoft word). Ne basterebbero sette (à á ǎ â ä ã å), oltre all'apostrofo. Comunque la US international dovrebbe già essere sufficiente per scrivere l'emiliano-romagnolo.


----------



## jomla

Se il problemi si risolvesse utilizzando semplicemente  gli accenti sulle consonanti  basterebbe utilizzare il mio editor per scrivere il cui link ce l'avete.
Ma il problema è più ampio e non risolvibile finchè tutti gli autori non si metteranno d'accordo.
Dopo molti ripensamenti io credo che in questo caso l'apostrofo risolva egregiamente .
A questo proposito però vorrei dire che l'apostrofo in dialetto romagnolo si mette non solo per la caduta di una vocale ma anche per la caduta di una consonante e il fatto è universalmente accettato.
Per esempio nel ravennate il fabbro è el frab mentre nell'imolese perde la elle e viene apostrofata la e che diventa e'


----------



## francisgranada

jomla said:


> ...  A questo proposito però vorrei dire che l'apostrofo in dialetto romagnolo si mette non solo per la caduta di una vocale ma anche per la caduta di una consonante e il fatto è universalmente accettato ...


 E' appunto l'uso più ampio dell'apostrofo (in generale), per cui ho pensato a un accento (segno diacritico) come nel caso dei fonemi slavi _ť, ď, ľ _ che s'assomiglia al apostrofo ma non si confonde con esso. Vedi p.e. la differenza tra *t'* e *ť*.  L'apostrofo (strettamente parlando) sarebbe quindi solo una soluzione alternativa nel caso di mancanza del _font _(o editor) adeguato ecc.

(Questo segno non indicherebbe la mancanza o elisione di un fonema etimologico, ma  servirebbe esclusivamente per segnalare la "dolcezza" della consonante precedente. E ripeto, "esteticamente" o dal punto di vista tradizionale, secondo me, in questo caso si tratterebbe di una soluzione  più adeguata rispetto all'introduzione delle lettere tipo_ č, ğ, ň, š _in una lingua regionale/minoritaria romanza. Infine, si tratterebbe puramente di un aspetto formale/visuale e pratico; la funzione di quella "virgoletta" corrisponderebbe esattamente  a quella dell'accento nel caso di _č, ğ, ň, š_).


----------



## Nino83

In questo scritto, Vitali consiglia l'apostrofo anche per il romagnolo. 
http://www.bulgnais.com/OrtRom.pdf


----------



## jomla

Il vocabolario è alla pagina:
www.iomla.net/vocadiv


----------

